# ipod bloquer en disc mode



## choo (19 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,je connais votre forum de réputation et c'est ainsi que je viens vous voir 

donc maintenant plusieur jours, mon ipod classic 80gb de la fnac me met  
" connecter a itunes pour restaurer"  
, 
 puis je le branche sur l'ordinateur itunes me dit 
" votre ipod est en mode de recuperation voulai vous el restaurer"  
,  
je le restaure 

 , ensuite il me met " votre ipod a ete restaurer.., l'ipod vas redemerer et etre afficher dans la fenetre itunes" 

 sauf que il me redemmande de le restaurer et l'ipod est en "disk mode"  

Comment puis je faire pour qu'il redevienne "normal" ????

je vous remercie par avance


----------



## choo (22 Janvier 2009)

suis je le seul a avoir ce soucis ??


----------



## OuiOui (22 Janvier 2009)

Force la re-synchronisation après la restauration et désactive le mode disque dur le temps de faire la manip .


----------



## choo (26 Janvier 2009)

1. Je peux restaurer mon ipod mais cela ne change rien, une fois déconnecté, il se remet en mode disque ou me redemande de le restaurer.

2. Comment enlever le mode disc ?


----------

